# Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze*


View Advert


Hi forum people,

I'm after a Gruppo Gamma Vanguard in bronze with the blue dial. I know it's a long shot but I've wanted one for ages and when I finally ordered one they had sold out!

New or used (in good condition)

Let me know if you have anything suitable.




*Advertiser*

Hussle



*Date*

19/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,234.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

